# Master Grafting Tool



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Has anyone used one of these? I have used a Jenter queen rearing system and thought about trying grafting.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=810&idCategory=


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

magnet-man said:


> Has anyone used one of these? I have used a Jenter queen rearing system and thought about trying grafting.
> 
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=810&idCategory=


I have one but haven't tried it. I plan on comparing grafting tools this next season along with trying II. I started with the double ended stainless grafting tool in Betterbee GT1. I hated this tool. It has a spoon that might be good for picking up 4 day old larvae but not 12 hour old. The Betterbee GT3 (Swiss surgical steel) was so nice to work with that I purchased three. They were on back order and the left handed version was dropped from the catalog so I wanted extras just in case they stopped making them. The craftsmanship of the Swiss tool is really nice and the grafting tip is extremely fine. 
Maybe someone that has used both the chinese grafting tool and the Master Grafting tool (HD 383) could weigh in. Both appear to work by the same mechanism.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

My aunt gave me some tarter scraping tools from her dentist office (they toss them when they get dull). I'm hoping to try them out.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*autografting tool*

I like it the best of all, the tongue is thinner than most other tools the next in line is the Chinese grafting tool the one with the feather Quill for the tongue the cheaper plastic one I don,t like.

The auto grafting tool when I go into the cell I got the tongue Out before I ever go under the larva the when I Place the larva in the cell cup I will let the tongue go back in to help dislodge the larva when ever needed lot of the time the larva will float of the tongue.

AFTER using the tool and it stays idle for a length of time be very easy WHEN YOU GO TO EXTEND THE TONGUE BACK OUT SOME TIMES THE TONGUE WILL BE STUCK if YOU TRY FORCEING IT OUT YOU WILL KINK IT UP (I heat it with my lighter gently pushing down until it slides out then i will wipe off the tongue.)


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used the Master Grafting Tool. But, i do not like it!
I made one out of a paper clip and shaped it like a German model that has the little S shape at the end.
I have made one out of a willow twig that was shaved down to a flexible tongue.
I now use the Chinese grafting , $4.00 each, tool because it is light weight and much faster than others that I have tried.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've used both of them. 

I find the Chinese tool more intuitive to use. And I think it has a better feel, with more feedback, when slipping it down a cell's sidewall. It just seems easier to control.

The watch springs, which form the tongue on the Master tool, are easily damaged. Sticking and bending is the most common damage as noted above. But I've damaged them when using them without any sticking. Not sure why.

If you buy the Master, tool be sure to get a few extra tongues as well. I'm down to my last one.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the master one. I didn't like it as well as the Chinese either. It doesn't have as wide a tongue and doesn't pick up the royal jelly. I use the cheap Chinese ones.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

I have allways used a very small sable artist brush,got used to that way i suppose,but intend to try the chinese tools as i've heard so much good about them.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*tools*

I usely make my own from #12 copper wire and hammering it thin and flat then file it to a point then bend it to a 15* angle for good pick up. I have used a tooth pick that been chewed on the end to sofen it. all tools will work it your seeing what you want to transfer to cell. I don't like to use the cage method of getting cells because it confines the queen to a cage and only can lay 100 eggs that's wasted time and money.
Don


----------

